# FF: Puffer



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

*** NOW FREE ***

Ocellated Puffer (Tetraodon Cutcutia) looking for a good home!


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

bump page.
This little guy is back for sale.


----------



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm thinking about taking him.

If I do I might put him in a tank in my classroom where we are breeding bushy nosed plecos and too many snails.

It would be great to have him eat the snails and the kids would LOVE a puffer, but how is he around small fish. DO you think he would eat baby plecos?

Are you keeping him with any salt in the water?


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

akafugu said:


> I'm thinking about taking him.
> 
> If I do I might put him in a tank in my classroom where we are breeding bushy nosed plecos and too many snails.
> 
> ...


this guy is fully freshwater. Unfortunately I wont recommend you keeping them with your plecos. I've tried keeping him with my other puffer but it doesnt work out that great.


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

morning bump


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

What sort of tank mates do you think would be suitable for this guy? Along with a good tank size, since I know nothing about these, but I've always wanted a puffer.


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

raeven said:


> What sort of tank mates do you think would be suitable for this guy? Along with a good tank size, since I know nothing about these, but I've always wanted a puffer.


Hi, this guy is best kept alone. A 15gal or 20 gal will be a good tank size.
let me know if you have more question.


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

Puffers Added.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mmm... Maybe I should get the pair of red eyes, since noone wants to buy my crays, I got a spare 10 gallon, would that be too small, I know they get around 5". Do they eat crays?


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

shelby67 said:


> Mmm... Maybe I should get the pair of red eyes, since noone wants to buy my crays, I got a spare 10 gallon, would that be too small, I know they get around 5". Do they eat crays?


Hi, these guys max at around 2". 10 gal will be too small. Might get away with 15g given there are lots of decoration.. 20g will be best..


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

red eyes sold.
Bump for the Cutcutia! Price is obo.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

This guy needs Brackish water doesn't he. Can he live with other types of dwarf puffers? What size tank would be required? I am looking into getting a few soon.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

quick info: 
Puffernet >>> Species Specifics >> Common Puffer
Ocellated Puffer Fish - Tetraodon cutcutia


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Diztrbd1.

This guy is fully freshwater and he's best kept alone. I would say minimum 15 gallon for this little guy.


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

bump want him gone


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

bump page price reduced!


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking to rehome this guy!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i will take him i have been looking forever call me 250 932 4445 or email


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## Radvr6t (Feb 19, 2012)

Ill take em I pmd you. I know your supposed to keep them alone in the tank but do you think he should be fine in my 75 gallon tank with others?

has he always been alone?


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

bump need him gone


----------

